# reds did it



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

Just went and looked and they finally did it. I jsut got one of them about a month ago, the other I have had for years. I saw them dancing around today and then the lights went off and a half hour later there were eggs everywhere.

here are a couple crappy pics I took, you can see a few of the eggs though


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

congrats dude







that is some tough gravel you have there for finding the eggs. Make sure you remove them to a 10 gal tank within 48 hrs if you want some lil buggers swimming around in the near future.......







good luck and thanks for popping some pics up. keep us posted on your fry's....


----------



## Jeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

SWEET!!!! Congrats!!!!!!

I am still waiting for mine to have some fry!


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

is it only me, cause I can't seem to spot any eggs


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

wow.. congrats man.. mine have beeen doin the dance for a while now.. well .. mostly the 2 males.. ima waitin.. good luck raising the fry.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Very exciting moment. Congrats!


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Very nice. It's going to be sweet raising the rbp's from fry to adults. Make sure you document their progress.


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

congrats. have fun raising the fry and make sure your mommy and daddy don't start eating them.


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

kouma said:


> is it only me, cause I can't seem to spot any eggs


 Well they are hard to see, but there are hundreds of them scattered aound in the tank. 
The only spare tank I have is a 30 show tank and I have a AC500 running that isnt needed on that tank so I will hook it up to the 30. then I guess just syphon the eggs out into the tank huh?


----------



## munky2000r (Sep 15, 2003)

congrats man... i really wanna get a larger tank and breed some reds


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

congrats man thats pretty sweet. I would like to get a big tank and try to breed some p's.


----------



## EHUDI7 (Sep 7, 2003)

congrats maI am still waiting for mine to have some fry :rasp:


----------



## You (Sep 22, 2003)

congrats man what do you plan on doing with the fry?


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

well being as I dont have another tank ready for them Im not getting my hopes up on this batch, so Im just gonna get ready for the next time. From what everyone says, once they start you can bet they will do it again soon. so Im just gonna get a good setup ready. I still need a heater for it. Thanks 
Will


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

Awesome!







I wish that I could get my RBPs to do that! I hope some of your babies survive! Make sure to keep us updated.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Hey man...I'm only a few steps infront of you...my reds did it last week...I have syphon most of the fry out of their parents' tank and have them in a 10gl...but itz certainly not enough space...don't worry too much...your 10gl needs a heater and a sponge filter...just sit and enjoy...so far...I haven't death as far as i can see...if you can get a bigger thank for the fry...that would be ideal...


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Thats very nice man!!!!









Keep us updated!!!

Jim


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

set up the 10 and use the 30 for when thwy get bigger.

keep us posted

oh ya congrats


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

congrats


----------



## Hoser98 (Dec 31, 2003)

Congrats dude! How big are your Piranhas?


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

x-J-x said:


> Hey man...I'm only a few steps infront of you...my reds did it last week...I have syphon most of the fry out of their parents' tank and have them in a 10gl...but itz certainly not enough space...don't worry too much...your 10gl needs a heater and a sponge filter...just sit and enjoy...so far...I haven't death as far as i can see...if you can get a bigger thank for the fry...that would be ideal...


 did you wait till they were fry before you syphoned them out? I was just gonna do it with the eggs.maybe I will wait till I see wigglers in there and do it then. I have a good filter with a sponge over the intake, but ya, I need a heater, and wouldnt ya know it Im broke as hell right now









Hoser98, My female is close to 10" and the male is only about 6" or 7"


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Congrats!

Was the female the one you mentioned in an earlier thread that was thick as hell? 10" is a huge female.


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Was the female the one you mentioned in an earlier thread that was thick as hell? 10" is a huge female.


well after I wrote that I went and looked and it wasnt even the one I was thinking it was, I dont know for sure which is male & which is female but the one circling the nest is about 7" now the one thats just standing by is even smaller, like 5" or 6", and Im pretty sure its the one that was Really fat before. I just wasnt paying attention to which ones were watching the nest when I made the last post








I have 12 P's in there and its kinda hard to tell whats going on sometimes.
I had to take one out and put him in a divided tank lastnight because he got his ass kicked, and lost a big chunk off his bottom lip, its pretty nasty looking.

P.S.
Hollywood, I think the smallest one is one of the babies I got from you a while back!!!Thanks you are the man


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Way to go man














Sounds like a great experiance to have all this happen with piranha's


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

pythonwill said:


> HOLLYWOOD said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats!
> ...


 Glad to hear you finally got the spawn!

Your tank looks awesome. Put up some photos! Love the plants.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

pythonwill said:


> did you wait till they were fry before you syphoned them out? I was just gonna do it with the eggs.maybe I will wait till I see wigglers in there and do it then. I have a good filter with a sponge over the intake, but ya, I need a heater, and wouldnt ya know it Im broke as hell right now


 I didn't know what to do at first...I syphon them out after they hatched...right now they are swimming freely in my 10gl...

I'm wondering...whenz z good time to feed them...since they are still young and feeding on their yolk...when do I start feeding them?...I have Hiraki first bite...


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

Well It took them 8 days and they did round two







this time I had a 30g setup and syphoned the eggs into it, they got a filter with a cover over the intake so I dont loose any. I didnt think there was as many eggs this time but when I started sucking them out of the rock there was just clouds of them in there. I got a bunch of brine shrimp eggs too, so how long should I wait b4 hatching shrimp eggs?


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

brine shrimp eggs immediately when theyhatch. guarding nest = father


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

well I now have hundreds of little orange blobs wiggling all over the bottom of the tank







and I noticed one fry swimming around the tank with out a yolk sac. I guess he's from the first batch of eggs, and just got sucked up with the rest. I got brine shrimp getting ready to hatch out and hopfully everything works out well


----------

